# What's The Best Brake Controller On The Market?



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

what's the best brake controller on the market?


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

I use a Prodigy - it has an amp read out, boost mode and seems to apply the brakes consistently. Would buy another one.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Kevin K said:


> I use a Prodigy - it has an amp read out, boost mode and seems to apply the brakes consistently. Would buy another one.


The current version is referred to as the "P3" and is very good bang for the buck Prodigy P3.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I will third the Prodigy p-3 also,i have a jumper harness from ford and the prodigy in my truck just in case the factory brake controller gives out.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

I like questions like this cause in my opinion this is like what is the best 1/2 ton truck to tow with? The answers you will receive is a matter of personal choice, but to answer your question you will find that most of the people use a Teckosha of some kind. I personally, use a P3 like others stated, and would buy another over and over again very easy to use and one other piece of advise if your tow vehicle is a 2000 or newer do not pay to have this controller installed as the job is only 10-15 minutes tops. It takes longer to locate the fuse panel on the newer cars and trucks than it does to install the controller.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I have used both the cheap "timed" controllers and the P3. 
P3 hands down, yes it more expensive but it is so worth it!!! 
The P3 simply does so many things that the timed controllers can't. The P3 has a tilt sensor; it can sense downhill, uphill, speed, braking speed and other parameters and adjust the brake power to the trailer accordingly. That makes a huge difference in how towing. 
I suggest E-trailer&#8230;they have a 10% price guarantee and they have great customer service. Real people right here in the good ol' USA answer the phone.

Just my 0.02 cents.


----------



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

robertized said:


> I am a fan of the Tekonsha brand of electric brake controllers also; the P2 has worked will for me. The P3 has a few more bells and whistles but the primary operation of these two units is the same. Mounting my P2 was simple also; all I had to do was drill a 3/8" hole in the back corner of the cubby hole next to the steering wheel to feed the quick disconnect wires through. They connected to the adaptor that plugs into the truck for the prewired trailer brake system. The mount for the P2 fit securely into this space without the need for fasteners. Here is some information on the Tekonsha products to help you choose for yourself. http://www.tekonsha....1435&part=90885 Good Luck. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1364315039/gallery_14441_1850_39298.jpg


thanks guys!


----------

